# My Dragoons are sitting on eggs!



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd share this with everyone....my first pair of Dragoons are sitting on their first clutch of eggs since I got them! I'm excited to see what colors they will produce. Does anyone have an idea?

here they are.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good for you Henry!!! I am happy for you! As far as Color goes i would say Grizzles, one of my Favorite colors/patterns. Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I just love the look of this breed of pigeon. I love grizzle too but it would nice to get an all black from this clutch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's cool!
Now, this is one breed I've never seen a baby so you'll have to keep those pictures coming once they hatch. Wonder if they have big or "bigger" wattles when babies than the other breeds or if that's something the grows as they get older?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Good point Renee. Henry, i would guess that Black is a Possibility . Always liked that Breed, but have never had any, Good for you! Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

I doubt you will get an all black from them but you will most likely get any variation of the two colors that you already have there between light and dark grizzles .


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoon young*

Dragoon young have very large beaks that look odd compared to the rest of their body size. It takes them awhile to grow into their beaks.

Good luck.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys!

Renee - I will definitely post pictures when the babies hatch, you can bet on it!


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dragoon squab*

here's what a young Dragoon looks like, a face only a mother could love...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pic newday. It seems the beak is almost symmetrical at that age already.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahh! Lets change the name to "Jimmy Durante" Pigeons.. LOL! Dave


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't seen pix of this breed before - what delights they are! Good luck with the hatching!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow Link thanks for sharing the picture! I've never seen a baby dragoon before. That sucker looks huge! 

I have a question for ya.....I have personalized bands that I purchased from sme online store. I use them on my homers and I would like to use them on my dragoons too. Will it be possible to do that? The size of the bands are the same size as the AU racing bands. The reason I ask is because I looked at my dragoons that I got from Max and their feet seem to be close in size as some of my larger homers who wear AU racing bands so I'm thinking that I might be able to use my personalized bands on them. Would my assumption be correct?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The NPA (National Pigeon association) sell size 10mm bands for Dragoons and 8mm for homers. But the American Dragoon Club is considering recommending to the NPA to reduce the Dragoon band size to 9mm because the 10 seems large.

Its likely that your homer bands should work but it will really depend on how large the Dragoons get, especially the cocks. If you plan on showing your birds then you need to use NPA or bands from the American Dragoon Club. Personalized bands won'y cut it at the NPA national, nor at many other shows.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for commenting back Link. I plan on double banding mine with the NPA and the personalized bands. I don't plan on showing the birds anytime soon but I might in the future. Thanks again - Henry


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Henry! those are beautiful looking birds!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Kevin - I've got 2 healthy squabs from the eggs and they both look like their mom color wise.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

That's great! I definitely should look into getting some dragoons for myself.


----------

